# ACSI camping card



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Anybody got a 2012 ACSI camping card for sale, as the season is nearly over I don't really what to buy a new on.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

The problem with using someone else`s book.The card which you have to produce on site has your passport details on.

Les


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You will save the ten pounds or so in one night. 

If you are intent on getting a second hand card it will need to be a blank as your name, passport details and address needs to be on the card as it is used for booking in purposes. I've noticed that in Spain they also insist on seeing your passport which can then be checked against the card.

Nobody in their right mind would sell a used card as that could give the new owner the ability to leave a site without paying with consequences for the original named individual on the card.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think he means an unused book & card, I only fill in the card when I actually use it.


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

*Just went for it*

I ordered ours the other day - thought 5 months should get my money back after a few stop overs.

Don Q


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Just went for it*



Qnapper said:


> I ordered ours the other day - thought 5 months should get my money back after a few stop overs.
> Don Q


 . . I recouped the cost in one campsite booking in France - only booked for 2 nights & hey presto ACSI card saved me well over the ACSI card cost


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Actually the season when ASCI is of no value is almost over.


----------



## hymerjohn (Aug 6, 2010)

What period does the asci card cover ?if i bought one now would it be valid for next easter


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

hymerjohn said:


> What period does the asci card cover ?if i bought one now would it be valid for next easter


My understanding is one year 01 Jan to 31 Dec.

Very happy to be wrong of course.......

Don Q


----------



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi

I have one complete with 2 volumes of the guide that I won't be able to use. No details entered on the card so should be no difficulties. PM me an offer! Would prefer any payment via PayPal gift.

Thanks


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

As bognormike said, I was thinking of one that was not filled in.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi 

I emailed ACSI to ask if it runs from Jan to Dec, they told me it is valid for 1 year from the time you buy it, but does that mean from the first time you use it or from when you buy it ?

DJ


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I have the plastic card, which shows a expiry date of 02/2013.So i guess it`s from the date i purchased it from the Xcel in London early this year.

Les


----------

